# Rear Diff. Tag



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

On what bolt does the stamped metal tag that reads "Use Limited Slip Diff. Lube Only" get bolted to on the differential cover and how would it be oriented?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure if it's correct but, I've always seen them on the right side of the cover looking from the rear at about 4:00 with the tag going up from the bolt hole.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bottom right bolt at about 4-o'clock. The tags on my '65 and '67 are horizontal and protrude past the cover plate. Don't know if that orientation is "correct" but that's how mine are...


----------

